# Liquidificação do solo tap. das merçês 28-12-2009



## PTbig (28 Dez 2009 às 13:43)

Bom dia a  todos a chuva desta noite por aqui provocou estragos devido a liquidificação do solo.


----------



## Agreste (28 Dez 2009 às 14:50)

Situação aparentemente normal numa zona densamente povoada e com fraco ordenamento territorial... Ausência de linhas de escoamento natural da água, impermiabilização de todos os solos, declives acentuados para melhor aproveitamento de todos os m2. Recorrente e nada original... 

Neste momento partimos para o próximo capítulo que será atingir o triplo da precipitação normal para o mês de Dezembro... admito que nalgumas zonas a norte do rio mondego essa marca já tenha caído...


----------

